# New Shimano inside-the-dropouts gear-select 3-speed



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

The big "S" has decided to join MBI, SRAM and SunRace Sturmey-Archer and move gear selection on three speed hubs inside the dropouts with their new SG-3R75:

Picture with optional/removable roller brake. That ~looks~ like a steel hub shell, rather than the aluminum hub shell the SG-3D55 has.

Setup.

Exploded parts diagram.

This seems to be a new design with no internal parts shared with the existing SG-3R40 Nexus 3-speed. Like the Sturmey RSRF3, it uses a separate 'cassette' shift drum.

No information on ratios, OLD or when it might be available aftermarket in N.A.

jd


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

Awesome! The external bell crank has always bothered me, regarding the Nexus 3-speed.

Still love the hub, just wish it didn't have that bell crank...Nice to see the design improvement.


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

The cassette works well on the 8 & 11 speed hubs, so it should be an improvement on the vulnerable bell cranks.

I expect a disc version will be announced shortly


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice


----------

